

Ask HN: Make a cool about page for startups - robbie7

For my new startup I'm trying to design &#38; develop an about page that doesn't look boring. But I find it really hard.<p>I know things like mission, goals, since when you're around, etc. should definitely be included. But how can you actually make those not boring? I got some text right now, I tried to keep it as short as possible, but I don't know what to do with it really. Add some icons? Maybe...<p>Also, in the tips on websites I mostly read stuff like "include your clients", "list your employees and let them write their bio", ... But we can't really do such things, since we are still a startup and it's just me and my co-founder working for the company and we don't really have any clients yet?
I think those things would be really cool to add, since your visitors can really make a connection with your company in that way, but again, I'm not sure how to do this.
======
lclaude01
Lead, don't follow...remove remove remove until there's nothing to remove...

